# This really winds me up, u80's then back to inter u80's trophy hunting !!



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hi all, i have to vent.

This really gets my goat this does big time...

ive not had the mosr producting season, didnt place top 3 in both my shows, due to being on the smaller side of the Inter u80's

Weighed in at 73kg at 5ft 5in, but we all know you got to plug away.

My 1st show im very confident i had 3rd, obiviuosly im biased towards my self lol.

anyway

flicking through my new copy of the beef, i find the guy who got 3rd at the south east also did the leamington spa show last year and got 2nd in the u80's..

now after speaking to the weigh in judges at the muscletalk show, when discussing what class i should enter they said i couldnt do U80's then go back to inters after once your there thats it.

Also once you qualify for the brits your not an inter no more..

now this really ****es me off to think the guy shouldnt be there, taking the 3rd place instead of someone who has worked there nuts off and is doing there first show etc or a genuine inter...

Grrr is this slack by the ukbff or do they have to believe when a competitor saya "yeah honestly im really and inter blah blah" cos thats pretty shoddy imo.

does this happen alot people jumping back catagories, for the hell of it..

and taking the spots instead of people that really deserve it ?

rant over:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

unfortunatly this does happen mate and to be honest it angers many....all you have to put it down to is the guy in question is a pr1ck for doing a mens class then a inters class name and shame him mate there is every chance if he got an invite he will have it taken away


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

cant see why people do this?

When I started competing, I wanted to get into the Mr classes, even though my physique wasn't ready, ASAP - I wanted to get in amongst it, because I knew thats how I was goign to progress the best. So I done my first timer at NABBA, intermediate at an independant 1 week later, then intermediate 1 week later again at UKBFF. I felt alright doign the inters in those two shows as it was the same season plus the first one was an independant show anyway, non federation.

But after that, it was straight into Mr, come what may.

I could never contemplate doign an inter class - not because I see myself as better (I state often enough my physique is still only novice) but because Mr is where i should be both going by my own feelings of what is right, and the rules...

Just can't fathom it :confused1:

Name/shame?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tbh not that i have comped yet so maybe i dnt understand but id be embarresed to do a class move on and up to then go oh wate a min im not good enough so ill go back to what i was doing last year as it was easyer..... just me tho


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

I know it winds me up. i dont know the name as the beef hasnt put the report up only the pics.

sounds like sour grapes from me, but its not, as i was happy with my placement and showing at the end of the day, but some other genuine inter/first timer may have missed out and given up hope now, which means more guys lost.

The ukbff need to data base there $hit or something so they can see when a competitor registers what shows he has done rather than shuffling their bits or paper around... and taking their word for it.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

LOCUST said:


> I know it winds me up. i dont know the name as the beef hasnt put the report up only the pics.
> 
> sounds like sour grapes from me, but its not, as i was happy with my placement and showing at the end of the day, but some other genuine inter/first timer may have missed out and given up hope now, which means more guys lost.
> 
> The ukbff need to data base there $hit or something so they can see when a competitor registers what shows he has done rather than shuffling their bits or paper around... and taking their word for it.


agreed


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought exactly the same when I saw the pic in the Beef. His name is Joe Carvalho and I gave him a bit of grief on MT forum a few years ago for doing the inters when he shouldn't, and he's still doing it!

For info, he won the intermediate over 80s at the Stars of tomorrow a good 5 or 6 years ago (the year James L won the middles. Was it 2003?) and appeared at the finals the following year and got his **** handed to him. He then reappeared as an under 80 and done god knows how many shows as an inter since.

Funny story. I usually MC the Leamington show, and when he rocked up to the weigh in last year I was standing talking to Bill and Wanda. He tried to do the inters there, but I discussed his contest record with Sugar, who was checking him in. Everybody except him agreed he had to do a weight class (he was in a right mood and was staring me out, which was hilarious) and he got ****ed on in the middles. really amused me as his blagging has been annoying me for years.

He should be ashamed of his antics but clearly isn't. It is a shame that he slipped through the net again and sneaked back into the inters mind you. I genuinely feel for the lads he's beating and keeping out of the trophies.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

p1sses me off

I've competed at pompy inters o80kg in 2008 and won, the guy in 3rd was a u90kg competitor, and was at the 07 british competing ffs,

then when I was at the finals the winner has won nabba novice uk 2 years earlier ffs


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Now I understand that finances are no doubt limited, but something as basic as an Excel spreadsheet would suffice for this.

Competitors for each show are recorded and their placings are also recorded.

It would then take a simple search to find out each year before people got on stage.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Too simple and sensical, it'd never work

:lol:

You could even have a database to save sifting through all the rows and columns.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Too simple and sensical, it'd never work
> 
> :lol:
> 
> You could even have a database to save sifting through all the rows and columns.


Might need some computer expertise for something like Access, best stick to Ecxel I think buddy :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Modern tech is not employed anywhere near as much at shows as it should be, considering the minimal cost and massive cost SAVING due to increased efficiency...

If (when) I run a show, you can garuantee technology will be at the base of everything :thumbup1:

And it would easily throw up stuff like this


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

i agree with what you have said locust,if you have won an inter class you should not be allowed to compete in one again.

when you see some shows its obvious some competitors are not inters,and i do think it takes the p### out of the competitors who are.

i was lucky enough to qualify for the britain in the inter u80,just started the diet this week(oh joy lol!),and im gonna give it my best shot.but after its done im gonna give it a couple of years hard training then go for the mr's class in the same weight.to be fair im looking forward to the challenge just to see if i can get to that level.

surely the whole idea of bodybuilding is to improve and progress forward,setting yourself an almost unrealistic goal and then trying to achieve it.this bloke obviously doesnt think like that eh?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Draw up the database Ramsay and pitch it to the authorities 

I will take a fee of course, the idea being mine after all


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Draw up the database Ramsay and pitch it to the authorities
> 
> I will take a fee of course, the idea being mine after all


I have already discussed a dedicated software package with my bro (software developer) for competitive events 

This was over a year ago - so no fee for you bitch


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Whole thing is a nightmare, especially now they've removed the first timer class so new bodybuilders get lumped with these veterans. This really is why I think I'm going to skip the whole intermediate class and go for the seniors - practically the same thing anyway since senior competitors go back and compete in the inters.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Can't believe Joe's at it again.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

well to raise a thread from the dead, Joe is at it once again, took 1st in the inter u80's in the ukbff south east on sunday,

Gutted really as my mate took 2nd, and he deserved 1st,.

I cant beleive the ukbff are so gutless to stop him competing time after time as an inter when he clearly isint..

Seriously how can the same guys compete year after year in the same class at the same show and the organizers not see it, or they cant be botherd to do anything about it.

this makes me mad


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Whats the guys name?


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

A guy just introduced himself in a thread over on TM saying that he has placed 2nd in a NABBA Mr Class 1 but was now prepping for UKBFF Inter U90's!

Weeman, and then myself asked him how he can compete in the Inters after placing as a Mr with NABBA?

He hasn't been back on the thread since funnily enough but I await his respone (if any) with interest.

I think that some people think that if you change federations it doesn't count.

Once you're a Mr your a Mr, end off!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

This is crazy, how amateur is the administration of this fed? I can scarcely believe any fed is allowing its own rules to be flouted like this. Awful.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Locust whats the guys name that is just wrong once he receives and invite to the finals or competes as a MR he is no longer a Inter someone should raise this with the UKBFF


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Yeah as vin said Paul. Same guy as last year same show.

See this happening all to often in the ukbff and genuine inters who work hard getting shafted.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Has this issue been raised with the UKBFF directly?


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

I have passed this thread on to the UKBFF


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

it happens all too often it seems.when i was back stage warming up for my u80 inter appearance at the britain i overheard a conversation between some guy and the lad who won it.basically the guy said 'uv p1ssed it mate its all yours' and the lad replied 'yeh we'll see thats what they said last year!'.

now this lad deffo deserved to win but he didnt really look like an inter,he should have been in the mr's.think he would have prob placed in that.it just supprised me a little thats all,theres me only my second time on stage absolutly sh1tting it and he pretty much new he had it.dont get me wrong this lad was a really nice bloke and i was having the crack with him back stage so i aint gonna slag him off............he certainly looked better than me that day! lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

its not slagging him off mate, he cheated you did not....

it does puzzle me why the UKBFF does not have a simple database where it can check what class a competitor has competed in before this would stop all of this as the comparison would be made when the individual puts in there acceptance of there British invite......


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

i think the rules need clearing up with cross federation competing and whar constitutes an inter?

for example the above post with regards to the lad who did class 1 at a NABBA show now looking to do inters in UKBFF??


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i have a written record on who competed in what class at the british from 2009-2010.

the play by plays i did recorded all the names.

doesnt stop the guys who qualified and didnt turn up to the british though


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i have a written record on who competed in what class at the british from 2009-2010.
> 
> the play by plays i did recorded all the names.
> 
> doesnt stop the guys who qualified and didnt turn up to the british though


no but each qualifier has the judges score cards, these can be sent to the UKBFF statistician?

Its not hard if they really wanted to do it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

seeing as the UKBFF insist on members join before the day of the show they should insist on knowing what class that person intends to compete in his name would then flag up on any database if he has in fact received an invite to the finals something that by the UKBFF rules prevents him from competing as a Inter again......


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

They are working on a database.

This is the reason that they got rid of the First Timers category.

They are looking into this specific issue


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

johnyboy said:


> it happens all too often it seems.when i was back stage warming up for my u80 inter appearance at the britain i overheard a conversation between some guy and the lad who won it.basically the guy said 'uv p1ssed it mate its all yours' and the lad replied 'yeh we'll see thats what they said last year!'.
> 
> now this lad deffo deserved to win but he didnt really look like an inter,he should have been in the mr's.think he would have prob placed in that.it just supprised me a little thats all,theres me only my second time on stage absolutly sh1tting it and he pretty much new he had it.dont get me wrong this lad was a really nice bloke and i was having the crack with him back stage so i aint gonna slag him off............he certainly looked better than me that day! lol.


I mate,long time no see, are you talking about our class from last year, in the above statement?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> They are working on a database.
> 
> This is the reason that they got rid of the First Timers category.
> 
> They are looking into this specific issue


this is good that they are looking into this although seeing as the issue seems to happen every year i hope they "work on it" faster...


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

The dragon said:


> I mate,long time no see, are you talking about our class from last year, in the above statement?


hi mate,as you say long time eh?!

yes im talking about our class last year.dont get me wrong i am not saying he must have been in a final before,but it did sound a bit suspect.dont really like saying anything or dropping anyone in the crap but i do think he would have been better off as a mr.........and prob have placed well.

hope you well anyway mate and training well.


----------

